
Tile Writes to EU Accusing Apple of Abuse of Power - devy
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/05/29/tile-writes-to-eu-accusing-apple-of-abuse-of-power/
======
surfpel
This is the same situation as with Spotify and while they’re clearly trying to
save their business (through a means that isn’t just making a better product)
I don’t see a valid argument here.

The closest analogue in non-tech I can think of is if a car company
preferentially sells it’s own car parts. Should the 3rd party win a lawsuit
against the OEM because their business is being hurt? That seems unreasonable.

The difference of course with tech is that it’s easier to lock people out of
your platform, but what if there’s a proprietary sensor on a bumper. Are car
manufacturers required to open that up to 3rd party even if it can screw with
safety?

